# What is Grandin Road smoking?



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

$750 shipped and it doesn't even move? I don't think they're going to sell that many...

http://www.grandinroad.com/motion-a...549824?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=2


----------



## midnightgrin (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree...their prices are pretty outrageous on some things...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Be that as it may, I suspect that the Headless Horseman will sell out in advance of Halloween.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

midnightgrin said:


> I agree...their prices are pretty outrageous on some things...


I remember them being popular before, and maybe that's why they marked the price to astronomical levels. If it sells out at that price, I may lose faith in people not being stupid with their money.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet you could find a black market body for cheaper.  Hey, it's cheaper to send to my house than yours.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem is the fact that it doesn't move. It is a single piece structure, which once crated up makes it too large for the typical services we use for residential delivery (UPS, USPS, FEDEX, etc.) They have to ship it via freight, which is stupid expensive if you aren't shipping an entire trailer filled with 20+ tons of cargo to the same location. But at least it should be coming in a coffin-sized wooden crate for long term storage.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My guess is it will be one of the first props to sell out. Remember GR doesn't just cater to us Halloween addicts. GR's typical customer is going to appreciate this style. It is definitely a statement piece.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

He's the coolest high-detailed statute for Halloween that I've seen. Great subject matter. I thought he was one piece but apparently is two pieces. I have no idea how props like these are made exactly but imagine it's sculpted and a mold is made and then it's made from that. If you've watched any of the _Making Monsters _shows with Distortions Unlimited and Jordu Schell, you get a feel for the talent required to make a detailed prop like this and the cost of materials involved (molds and what the end prop is made of I'm sure isn't cheap either). Then there's the painting, crating, etc from that end of production. I assume there is a certain amount of waste when there's a problem during casting etc. all getting factored in to the cost. This is not a mass produced item and I'm thinking each one gets the artist's personal attention. No idea what the manufacturer's profit is on it or GR's profit margin is on him but they probably commit to so many units and a limited pool of buyers and deal with returns on damaged items. 

If this were a stick, pole and fabric prop people were griping about the cost of, I might understand. But it's not. Some people would rather have a yard full of props that they spent $300 on for example, and others would rather take that $300 and spend it on one unique special item. Either way they are supporting halloween and probably both get a lot of enjoyment from what they bought.

I think that GR has done a great job this year with a wide variety of beautiful, unique items for all price points. And they will have some of them on sale and clearance as the season goes forward.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GR is pricey in general but you get what you pay for. Like others said, this isn't going to be a stick & some cheesecloth plus it's gotta be shipped freight so that means it's pretty heavy.

I wouldn't buy it, it's not my thing & I'm in the camp of $300 for a bunch of stuff, but I agree with the people that said it will probably sell out. People that have million dollar homes & buy regularly from GR all during the year see that price & go "Is that all?!? That's a steal!"

Though I do like Blarghity's idea of shipping it in a coffin, THEN it would be worth it for me!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well if you're going to put it that way

 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> He's the coolest high-detailed statute for Halloween that I've seen. Great subject matter. I thought he was one piece but apparently is two pieces. I have no idea how props like these are made exactly but imagine it's sculpted and a mold is made and then it's made from that. If you've watched any of the _Making Monsters _shows with Distortions Unlimited and Jordu Schell, you get a feel for the talent required to make a detailed prop like this and the cost of materials involved (molds and what the end prop is made of I'm sure isn't cheap either). Then there's the painting, crating, etc from that end of production. I assume there is a certain amount of waste when there's a problem during casting etc. all getting factored in to the cost. This is not a mass produced item and I'm thinking each one gets the artist's personal attention. No idea what the manufacturer's profit is on it or GR's profit margin is on him but they probably commit to so many units and a limited pool of buyers and deal with returns on damaged items.
> 
> If this were a stick, pole and fabric prop people were griping about the cost of, I might understand. But it's not. Some people would rather have a yard full of props that they spent $300 on for example, and others would rather take that $300 and spend it on one unique special item. Either way they are supporting halloween and probably both get a lot of enjoyment from what they bought.
> 
> I think that GR has done a great job this year with a wide variety of beautiful, unique items for all price points. And they will have some of them on sale and clearance as the season goes forward.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

And not for nothing, you see the GR influence big time at walmart, BL, DT, etc., look how long it took sparkles to cover everything after Martha tripped and dropped her Budget Bart in her cauldron of glue and then slipped as it dripped all over when she fished out the Bart and it fell in her vat of glitter
Moony vampires not withstanding


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

These full body cast polyurethane foam statues are always prohibitively expensive I own one that I got from spirit along time ago at Spencers damaged and a day after clearance. They certainly are not an assembly line item.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Frogkidd11 just posted that he/she is waiting for the Headless Horseman to arrive.
Here's a link to the thread. It is post# 15. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128060-what-u-most-excited-year.html 



> The arrival of my Grandin Road Headless Horseman prop. He is my ultimate favorite Halloween character since I heard the original Legend of Sleepy Hollow story in elementary school. I don't have the creativity to make him as detailed as I would want so instead I chose to spend the money on this fantastically detailed prop as a treat. It's like a child waiting for Santa to come with Christmas presents for me this year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Hopefully he posts a video of it after he gets it working. I'd like to see it rather than just hear the audio.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

If I had the money, I would totally be willing to put the money out! I'd buy out all of grandin road if I could! To me it looks like a quality prop meant to last. I'm of the "you get what you pay for" mentality, so this would (hopefully) be a very quality product that would last for years!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

sumrtym said:


> Hopefully he posts a video of it after he gets it working. I'd like to see it rather than just hear the audio.


I'll be glad to post a video of him when he gets here. Unfortunately, the quote is 2-4 weeks for delivery - so don't anyone hold your breath that the video will be here anytime soon


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The Headless Horseman is gorgeous. 
I would if I could.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the price is expensive, but I think he’s well worth it. I can imagine him standing on a porch or near a walkway and being the only decoration outside. I think he’s one of the few items that are a standalone piece and anything else in a display would simply take away from him. I’m a big believer in the “less is more” category. I actually plan on ordering him in the next few days and just displaying him on my porch in October.

He’s one of those pieces that will make people stop and wonder where you got him.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> He’s one of those pieces that will make people stop and wonder where you got him.


Or, after spending that much on the item, it could be a one-way ticket to jail if someone so much as looks at it funny...


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I mentioned this in another thread so please pardon the repeat but I was thinking this is one of those props that would be great in a photo op area. Maybe if you have a party, or even if your house is really popular on the trick-or-treat circuit, you could theme a little corner or area for people to pose and take pictures in. Put the horseman in front of a wall of corn stalks or a spooky tree, add some jackos, and a Sleepy Hollow sign. It sounds like he's sturdy enough to stand up to lots of people pawing at him.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just noticed the new set of BEWARE light up luminaria bags for $149. They are the same material, same dimension as the ENTER IF YOU DARE set for $99 but they are charging $50.00 more for two extra bags ???!!! 

And jeepers crow what's up with those four feathered crows for $49 ?? they look like the ones I pick up for a few bucks at Kmart and believe me they are pretty cheaply made. And "outdoor decor" under a freakin' porch maybe


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

GR is without a doubt too pricey. What do you think pays for the the seasonal mags they put out, and the nifty sets for the photo shoots and all? To the contrary, they're not boxing up and selling anything more high end then anyone else and sometimes it comes with pushed in noses too, if anyone remembers those incidents. What I will say though, is that GR is the best of them for deep discounts early, in plenty of time to receive it for halloween. I really hope they stick with that trend. With GR, it seems that if you can hold out and hope what you want doesn't sell out, you stand to save a LOT of money on the item- in time for halloween too. We shall see what this year brings.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh and how did I miss the $149.00 for that "WICKED" staked letter decoration?? A hundred and forty freakin nine????????!!!!!!!!!
Their prices have never been cheap but they definitely went up this year. I suspect there will be quite a few leftovers such as the WICKED prop at a steep discount in the outlet. I wouldnt give them 1/2 that price for it


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You know I just had a good look over there. They are smoking something. MANY somethings. Insane.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Shockwave199 said:


> You know I just had a good look over there. They are smoking something. MANY somethings. Insane.


Oh and Shockwave, they are still tryin' to unload that throw pillow for eighty-nine bucks, been hangin' around since last Halloween 










Now I ask, is this worth almost a hundred freakin' bucks????!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> What do you think pays for the the seasonal mags they put out, and the nifty sets for the photo shoots and all?


Very true. But, I paid about the same amount for my _three_ props as what one flimsy, $90 life-size figure costs, so they are certainly not lining their pockets with gold thanks to people like me...



ironmaiden said:


> ...they are still tryin' to unload that throw pillow for eighty-nine bucks, been hangin' around since last Halloween
> 
> Now I ask, is this worth almost a hundred freakin' bucks????!!!!!


GDMFin' holy hell in a blanket!!!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Grandin Road can smoke whatever they want... They can sell whatever they want... And they can charge whatever they want...

If you don't agree with it, the solution is simple... Don't buy it.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

And I won't


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the $359 wreaths. It makes the Headless Horseman look like a bargain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a garage full of GR. Despite being a non-rich person, I buy their stuff on sale. Deeply discounted...really cheap.

Check out out after Halloween deals from GR. I often get free shipping with these items, as well.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...94-grandin-road-lowers-prices-more-items.html

I agree about the pillow and wreath. Just crazy. And I can't imagine even if I were wealthy with tons of disposable income that I'd ever buy a wreath that costs that much.

But yeah, I will take the deals. Let the richies enjoy the hundred dollar pillows; I'll take Gitana the Gypsy lifesize for $69 plus free ship, knocked down from $169.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> I have a garage full of GR. Despite being a non-rich person, I buy their stuff on sale. Deeply discounted...really cheap.
> 
> Check out out after Halloween deals from GR. I often get free shipping with these items, as well.
> 
> ...


hollow, "you sho' got that right"(channeling a bit of Skynyrd here  )
I have filled my basement with their deeply discounted offerings (too full actually). There are a couple of items I may buy on at full price each year, ones that I figure will sell out before the price slashing begins.
I certainly have no issue paying $35.00 for Helsa or Serena, that is about what they are worth to begin with


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

While they have some nice quality props some of their items are outrageously priced. $200 for a black tablecloth with felt bats?! Excuse me, I mean $199.
http://www.grandinroad.com/bats-tab...49113?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=52

and $159 for a wooden tray 
http://www.grandinroad.com/calling-...49879?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=48

I'd have to be smoking some good sh** to pay those prices.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, but i'd love to have that big, old tall headless man....he is so purty..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm with the sale folks, I'll buy during the after Halloween sales or summer sales. The only things I'll buy full price are things like that I MUST have, unless it's ridonkulously priced piece that I think will be available after the season.

I'd guess they don't have many of the Headless Horseman. It's not something they're going to sell 200 of, like maybe the dog or the pumpkin, so they're not keeping a big stock of it. It's pricey enough that it will only appeal to a few folks so they don't have 200 just sitting around, like they may have had extra Helsas sitting around so she went on sale for $35 over the summer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been looking at the Headless Horseman and liking him more and more.

The HH from Spirit looks like the Haunted Butcher with bloody apron.

I think what people get from GR is a variety of props. Truthfully, what Halloween store-besides Spirit- goes so hard for Halloween? None, that I know of.

Somebody out there is buying the expensive linens, $89 pillows, and other items I will never buy. I guess each person chooses how they spend and is happy with that.

Anyway, I am waiting for the sales!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

As far as I know there's been three headless horseman props made. 1. The GR version 2. The Spirit Halloween version 3. Improvements Catalog version (I think that's where this was. Correct us if I'm wrong).

The Spirit version is just a mess. Its way too gory and I don't like the ax. The bloody neck stump is too much for me.

The Improvements catalog version is definitely an improvement, but it needs work. The clothes look too big and I think he should be holding the pumpkin; not dangling it. 

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The GR one is a beautiful statute. The Spirit one is a haunt prop. The Improvements one looks like someone made it with clothes they found at a store. I think all have an appropriate audience. As much as I don't like the IC version it looks more like a person inside the costume and some kids could think someone is really inside and could come chasing them. If I would buy one, it would be the GR one because I like it's styling the best. I think it would be nice in a window looking out or used for a big party display. I might put it out under a porch or out if it was a clear night. I think the materials should hold up to a little fog in the evening. Personally I doubt I would want to leave it exposed to UV during daylight outdoor conditions especially if used in a haunt set up that ran for weeks. But then I'm careful with my books as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

This is his witch from Sleepy Hollow.


Good post. Yeah, I'd pass on the Spirit one.

The Improvements one is ok-ish, but probably not worth what they want for it.

The GR one is pricy, but has got to be the best HH that can be bought. Maybe there are movie quality props in really high end costume shops that cost more, but to the normal human who likes the HH, the GR prop is really the bees knees.

If it moved, yeah, great, but many animated props are prone to breakage. I wonder how long the life of an animated Halloween prop is, anyway? Not a lifetime prop, in any case.

If you can afford it, the HH would last you a lifetime and your kids could have it too.









This is a HH prop a man made. I will try to find his blog i f it is still around. He had several pics of this prop and the making of it, and it is damn impressive.

Duh, this photo came from his blog. http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/

This guy has an ah-mazing Sleepy Hollow yard haunt going on. Wow.

(Sorry for thread jacking. I will stop now.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a very nicely done prop Hollow. BTW I thought and could be wrong but wasn't the only "animated" part on the GR HH the flashing eyes inside the pumpkin. Subtle touch but still nice I guess. IMO flashing lighting doesn't qualify for animated in my book although a lot of places use it that way. Now if the prop's arm with axe moved, that I would call animated and scary! 

I'm sure the Spirit HH is okay too, I'm just not into gore. He could be goryier (?) if he was sporting a pumpkin head and holding a human head in his hand along with his axe. So while not over the top he's still a bit more bloody than I would want to buy.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it because there are 2 moons, that would aggravate me every time I saw it! I know, semantics, but little things like that will have me say no. Must be some form of OCD!  I can just see the guy in China looking at Halloween clipart and throwing that design together on his computer. 
And I don't think I've ever seen an owl with tail feathers that long! LOL



ironmaiden said:


> Oh and Shockwave, they are still tryin' to unload that throw pillow for eighty-nine bucks, been hangin' around since last Halloween
> 
> 
> View attachment 161678
> ...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

IshWitch said:


> I wouldn't buy it because there are 2 moons, that would aggravate me every time I saw it! I know, semantics, but little things like that will have me say no. Must be some form of OCD!  I can just see the guy in China looking at Halloween clipart and throwing that design together on his computer.
> And I don't think I've ever seen an owl with tail feathers that long! LOL



Wow Ishwitch, that is amazing!! What powers of observation! I never studied the pillow that carefully, all I saw was "Trick or Treat" and the horribly inflated price 
But now that you have pointed out those flaws its even worse LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> The Improvements catalog version is definitely an improvement, but it needs work. The clothes look too big and I think he should be holding the pumpkin; not dangling it.


Actually, the Horseman has been juicing in hopes of joining the NFL...

Something along the lines of the spectacular custom version that hollow posted is what I would prefer to own, honestly. If a company were to make a similar one and offer it at a more reasonable price like $150 or so (factoring in the towering height and elegant outfit), that would be killer.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

*Looks at black tulle Dead Roses cape and sighs deeply* 

There's a lot of stuff at GR that I would like to own this year. Just not at those prices. 

I agree that the $300+ wreath is a true LOL moment. Whut?


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

If only I had the money. I know this is something NOWHINING and I could enjoy all year long. If only.....


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

JLWII2000 said:


> I remember them being popular before, and maybe that's why they marked the price to astronomical levels. If it sells out at that price, I may lose faith in people not being stupid with their money.


Having bought this myself, I wouldn't call it being stupid with money. It's more a matter of knowing what you want and being willing to pay for it. I got a 20% off coupon for this, so I'm not as crazy. lol.  
Please don't think I'm trying to argue with you here, but pricing it out, (assuming that you were not able to find stuff at thrift shops etc... which usually I end up missing the great deals on things like this), you would probably end up paying around $50 for a mannequin, between $150-$200 for a premium costume (I'm talking reenactment grade, not a flimsy costume) with gloves and cape, between $70-$100 for premium boots (again, real ones, not shoe covers), $15-$20 for a foam pumpkin, and about $225 (on Museum Replicas.com) for a plain armor breastplate. Doing it this way, you could likely end up with a $595 bill (only a $4 savings), plus all the shipping to get individual parts to your door, wait time to get it all together, time carving the pumpkin, adjusting arms, fitting the costume just right, and your money and frustration have equaled what GR would have charged to ship it ready-made to your door. Not to mention that the HH that I just built in my price list has no sounds or motion activation whatsoever. 
I realize that a lesser quality replica could be produced cheaply, but when you want something that will last for years and not look cheap, that is when you have to spend some money (whether buying it or making it).
My rule for gauging whether I should pay for something outright or make it myself is two-fold 1. Do I like the original enough to spend that much for it? 2. Can I make something that, put side-by-side in the daylight, looks just as good? If my answers are not 1. Yes 2. No then I don't buy it. 
For example, the "All Hail All Hallow's Eve" Pumpkin. I would not pay $199 for it because I can get a foam pumpkin, some beads and studs, and a crown and make one that looks just as good for around $25.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I can make that and it will not even cost me $300.00!!!!!



Serpentia said:


> *Looks at black tulle Dead Roses cape and sighs deeply*
> 
> There's a lot of stuff at GR that I would like to own this year. Just not at those prices.
> 
> I agree that the $300+ wreath is a true LOL moment. Whut?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

hollow said:


> View attachment 161733
> 
> This is his witch from Sleepy Hollow.
> 
> ...


I love this guys prop ! I've had it pinned on pinterest for a long time thinking I would give it a go to attempt something similar. I just can't bring to spend $600=$750 on the GR one no matter how much I love it. 

I'm in the group that waits for the sales. Last year I got both the large and small mummy, a giant spider, the stone man, serena, helsa and two other things I can't think of all for half off before Halloween. I got them at the half off sale they did for 13 hours , I guess it was about the halfway mark to halloween, I can't really remember the date all I know is I had it all before the big day. I'm hoping the do it again this year.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I had a Duraflame Infrared oak fireplace delivered by freight about 2 years ago. It was purchased from Cabelas and weighs in at 77 lbs. They charged us a freight delivery fee of about $28.00.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol Sid! Yay!

Pics when you get it!

Love memes and GR/Halloween memes=win!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I couldn't resist.


Count me in on this one too!!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Pottery barn etc...are pricey too . I'm gonna hafta take a zero on the nice stuff this year...gonna be a dollar tree kinda Halloween round here! Lol !


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Couldn't resist again...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Absolutely love that cat


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Couldn't resist again...



LOL! Too funny! 









Just funnin'.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that want Venetian Victoria, Oriental Trading is currently selling her for $79. That's $10 less than GR.

They call her "Standing Ghost Girl."
http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well I know some people don't like Grandinroad, but what they sell are quality props. I don't want to be a hater, some people don't have the talent or gumption to attempt to make a prop themselves, so they buy. Either way, they are supporting the Halloween spirit. I am sure The Horseman is great, heck, I'd buy one if I could.
P.S. I own seven or eight Grandinroad props and I have proudly displayed them for years. Catch the after 'ween sales for good bargains.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Listen folks, all I know is $750 for a prop that just "lights up" is too steep. This is coming from the guy that has dropped about 8 grand on Halloween in just the last 3 years and 50 grand on another hobby of mine that I've only been in for 4 years. I'm not trying to brag here I'm just saying there are items out there that are just not wise buys. But some people would say that about things in my other hobby and Halloween things from a non haunter perspective. It's to each his own I guess. Just a small part of me hopes things like this don't sell because I think Grandin Road is grossly overpricing the items and have a pretty large profit margin. People have speculated that these can't be mass produced and I'm not sure how they are produced. All I know is the body is not porcelain and the quality of the components is yet to be determined so I can't justify $750. I just can't get there, no matter what way my mind tries to approach it. Hell, for $750 I am almost in the ballpark of a complete lights and sound proton pack to accessorize my ghostbusters scene for my haunt. I love ghostbusters and I won't even spend that much cheese on the one prop. But anyway, congrats to the ones who bought it. I could buy it, but refuse to waste my money in that manner. No need to go there. If it had a 10 year warranty, then I might be inclined. If it had moving body parts, then I might be inclined. If there was free shipping plus 20% off, then I probably would get it. But as it is, nooooo way.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I've already started plans to make one for this year. I've put together most of the costume parts and some accessories. Still planning my "scene" which will probably include a horse of some sort - still working out the background details. 

I make most of my props and the few I've bought, I've always re-costumed so they look like they belong with my other props. Of course, I'm rather anal in that regard - I like things to look along the same design not just thrown together. The GR Horseman looks great and very detailed but he looks like a statue. He'd wouldn't look right ( to me) with my other props - I like them to look a little more human. To each his own.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well I know some people don't like Grandinroad, but what they sell are quality props. I don't want to be a hater, some people don't have the talent or gumption to attempt to make a prop themselves, so they buy. Either way, they are supporting the Halloween spirit. I am sure The Horseman is great, heck, I'd buy one if I could.
> P.S. I own seven or eight Grandinroad props and I have proudly displayed them for years. Catch the after 'ween sales for good bargains.


^^this^^
Price is relative. It's not really a matter of being foolish with money. I think we all know what we like and if we can't make it, we buy it, even if it might seem too much. I agree with P5 that regardless of what we buy or display, we're contributing to the celebration of Halloween. I do believe in getting a bang for your buck though and if you want to drop a lot on a prop or some other decoration, try to find something with some quality. I've spent some decent money on some masks for some static props but I like the effect they give over a cheap Walmart mask. (You do get what you pay for). One of my other hobbies is saltwater fish tanks. I know guys who have spent upwards of four thousand dollars for a rare angel fish! Talk about risky! You don't even know if the fish will acclimate/survive. It kind of boils down to what you want and what you are willing to pay, and that is all a personal decision.
That said, I'm looking at this prop from Midnightf/xstudios for my witch forest. It's not cheap but I could never make anything like it nor do any of the stores carry anything with such detail. It just has the look I want for this part of my display.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

For those of you that bought it, here are some pics I took today:


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

MrNightmare said:


> For those of you that bought it, here are some pics I took today:


Impressive! Looks like something out of a wax museum or pro haunt. Very nice!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Some mentioned that they wanted to see an actual picture (I did not attach the fabric cape). One thing I can't stress enough is the size of this guy... this is a very imposing and intimidating prop! Made of a highly durable polyfoam, those that bought it will be pleased with the quality.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks good. It really does, but it lacks the epic threatening look to me. I can honestly say I'm not even tempted. It would take away from the scaryness level of my haunt and mine isn't even that scary. If the prop could talk, to me it would say "HEY GUYYYYS, what's up...I'm just chillin here holding my head." and I want something that says "I'm contemplating doing great bodily harm to you". Props should intimidate haunters a little bit. This prop is more like a statue that's just chilling out and holding his pumpkin head. But like I said, that's my perception...to each his own. I would slap a value of no more than $400 on it. That would have to be to my door. $450 to $500 if delivered by two 23 year old models in short skirts. (I kid).


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

My animated Jason is * I think* 6'4" and very impressive. People are scared to come get their candy because I put him right behind me and he is TOWERING over us all!

I don't know how big the HH is, but he look gi-normus and has a very spooky presence. I love his breast plate and the pumpkins on his sleeve.

I posted a homemade Horseman blog the other day, and the haunt was not extensive. It was the Horseman, some gravestones, some stumps/cornstalks, a scarecrow, and a kickass witch...and it rocked. 

http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.html

Very effective haunt. Classic and tells the story of a Halloween legend. 

I have Sleepy Hollow on cd, and listen to it all the time. He is a true Halloween icon.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I own some of the most gory, gruesome, and shocking props out there. But it's the Headless Horseman that draws the most comments, questions, and attention.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> I own some of the most gory, gruesome, and shocking props out there. But it's the Headless Horseman that draws the most comments, questions, and attention.


Wait, I'm confused? Isn't this the first year of this headless horseman? Or was it available last year? Because I didn't see it and you say it has drawn the most comments, questions and attention.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Now THIS is more of an example of something I would have to STRONGLY CONSIDER buying for the price grandin road slapped on their non intimidating statue of the HH.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

JLWII2000 said:


> Wait, I'm confused? Isn't this the first year of this headless horseman? Or was it available last year? Because I didn't see it and you say it has drawn the most comments, questions and attention.


I bought my horseman in 2009. Grandin Road offered it in 2009, 2010, and I think in 2011. In 2012 it was not available. They brought it back this year.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> I bought my horseman in 2009. Grandin Road offered it in 2009, 2010, and I think in 2011. In 2012 it was not available. They brought it back this year.



Do you know if it was a sellout those years? Was the price the same?

I found on the internet in 2011 they were $499. I also read something about a 50% off after halloween sale at some point they had on them one of the years they offered it. So they didn't sell out one year. But that's all the info I can find.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

JLWII2000 said:


> Do you know if it was a sellout those years? Was the price the same?


If my memory serves me correctly, when it was available, it sold out by mid October. I do know that in 2009, they were sold out well before halloween and I was glad I didn't wait. I don't remember ever seeing it on sale, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I love this guy, the details look great, but is the pumpkin head look small for the rest of his size? There is something off with the pumpkin. I would probably shell out the cash (with a couponn) but he does not fit into our home haunt. But I think he is very, very impressive - just confused with the pumpkin sizing.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, when it was available, it sold out by mid October. I do know that in 2009, they were sold out well before halloween and I was glad I didn't wait. I don't remember ever seeing it on sale, but I could be wrong.


I wonder what the price was in 2009 if it was $499 in 2011. If it ever went on a 50% off sale I might consider it, but not before that. Heck it could be free and the shipping is still astronomical at $150!!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think my cousin just said it best when he saw the grandin road headless horseman. "It looks like the headless horseman from the disney cartoon, wait the headless horseman from the disney cartoon looks way more intimidating than that. This looks like some fairy tale headless horseman, like a prince charming headless horseman"


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I couldn't resist.


Congrats Sid! I think you're the 5th or 6th person on this forum that I know that bought it. I have received several PM's about this guy, most end up pulling the trigger. I wonder if it will sell out, or still be available to be on sale?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

I think he'll sell out Mr.N  He's just too unique to pass up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> He's just too unique to pass up.


I suppose, but each case of herpes is unique, and I don't see people scrambling for _that_... He's not bad, although I simply cannot justify spending anywhere near that much on one single prop that is not even animated; for the price, he should also include his horse and a bonus head


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

There is no reason to charge $149.00 to ship a 25 lb item, over sized or not. Home Depot is going to charge $55.00 shipping to deliver a 22' x 20' x 11' Shelter that weighs in at 610 lbs


And yes, that is for Curbside Truck Delivery


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I suppose, but each case of herpes is unique, and I don't see people scrambling for _that_... He's not bad, although I simply cannot justify spending anywhere near that much on one single prop that is not even animated; for the price, he should also include his horse and a bonus head


And there lies half the battle. But when people pay it, why should grandin road change their practices? A classic example of people throwing money around ruining any chance of normal shipping and product rates from Grandin Road. A sad fact is that even with a 50% sale, this item shipped is still $450 because of shipping. The shipping charge is idiocy, I bet they pay way less than that. They're making money hand over fist on the item and the shipping. I'm going to spend my $ elsewhere on props that actually move. I can buy 5-6 props at the price of one of these and all my other props are lasting year after year so this HH durability is not a major factor.

As a side note to those who bought it: I don't mean to "poo poo" on your prop. It's obviously nice or I wouldn't have considered it at all. It's just overpriced in my opinion. The real villain in this is companies that overkill on the profit margin, I think they are trying to pull a fast one and they get away with it. A retired guy I lived near in California used to do props for disney. He had the ability to build props such as the HH for $150 in materials and charge $150 for his time. I see Grandin road making an easy $200-$300 a pop on these and another $100 in shipping charge profit, That's too much profit per customer to reasonably ask.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> There is no reason to charge $149.00 to ship a 25 lb item, over sized or not. Home Depot is going to charge $55.00 shipping to deliver a 22' x 20' x 11' Shelter that weighs in at 610 lbs.
> 
> And yes, that is for Curbside Truck Delivery


How familiar are you with freight shipping? First, they do not charge by weight, they use actual measurements. Second, call any freight or LTL co. (fedEx for ex) and see how much it would cost to ship a 4'x4'x4' box. I have 4 other props that were shipped freight, this was the same cost. Halloween Asylum had a 6ft fiberglass reaper and quoted me $225 for shipping. As far as Home Depot, did they deliver it themselves? or did they have a freight co. send it?

Either way, shipping freight is expensive, blame the carrier, not the seller.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh and do you think that a shelter of that size is going to be shipped in a smaller box than those props?

And Home Depot does not deliver themselves, one can choose to pick it up at their local store for free


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> How familiar are you with freight shipping? First, they do not charge by weight, they use actual measurements. Second, call any freight or LTL co. (fedEx for ex) and see how much it would cost to ship a 4'x4'x4' box. I have 4 other props that were shipped freight, this was the same cost. Halloween Asylum had a 6ft fiberglass reaper and quoted me $225 for shipping. As far as Home Depot, did they deliver it themselves? or did they have a freight co. send it?
> 
> Either way, shipping freight is expensive, blame the carrier, not the seller.


I am very familiar with shipping as I was logistics manager for an entire Air Force squadron two years ago, We dealt with mostly UPS and Fedex, but company discounts are large. The most expensive item I notced billed was $125 and we had boxes every bit as large regularly as the HH and significantly larger. I would bet GR pays $45-80 to ship that.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

JLWII2000 said:


> And there lies half the battle. But when people pay it, why should grandin road change their practices? A classic example of people throwing money around ruining any chance of normal shipping and product rates from Grandin Road. A sad fact is that even with a 50% sale, this item shipped is still $450 because of shipping. The shipping charge is idiocy, I bet they pay way less than that. They're making money hand over fist on the item and the shipping. I'm going to spend my $ elsewhere on props that actually move. I can buy 5-6 props at the price of one of these and all my other props are lasting year after year so this HH durability is not a major factor.


Why do you care how people spend their money? 

Also, you're facts are wrong, the buyer pays the shipping, grandin road doesn't. I have the invoice from every item I had shipped freight, if I were to have it shipped myself, never seen a mark up from the seller.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

JLWII2000 said:


> I think my cousin just said it best when he saw the grandin road headless horseman. "It looks like the headless horseman from the disney cartoon, wait the headless horseman from the disney cartoon looks way more intimidating than that. This looks like some fairy tale headless horseman, like a prince charming headless horseman"


 This ! exactly. I couldn't quite put my finger on it or express what I thought about it but this describes it perfectly. I don't like that even the pants look carved, like a big piece of carved wood. Don't get me wrong it is very pretty but not spooky at all


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> Why do you care how people spend their money?
> 
> Also, you're facts are wrong, the buyer pays the shipping, grandin road doesn't. I have the invoice from every item I had shipped freight, if I were to have it shipped myself, never seen a mark up from the seller.


I don't care how people spend thier money until it effects my money, When items like this sell out, it sends a signal to Grandin Road that this item is fairly priced (or suckers will buy it). Then, they continue the madness at will, possibly spreading to other items of its size. How do you think they still have a $300 wreath for sale? They've sold some to some housewives that use their rich hubby's credit card/debit card because it "looked cute." Signal received and bam its still around. They are a business, its natural for them to maximize profit. If people pay it, the price stays. If it sells out, the price goes up and /or its brought back next year. It's capitalism and I love it, but it sucks when you're not one of the x number of people that buy it because you're drawing a line in the sand on stupidly high prices and it sells out anyway. For every one guy that buys it, theres probably 5-10 that would buy it if the price was reasonable.

Again, this is not about if it's affordable but if its reasonable. I can buy it and not have a second thought about the charge, but I don't like companies treating me like I'm stupid with my money because I have the money to spend.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> Congrats Sid! I think you're the 5th or 6th person on this forum that I know that bought it. I have received several PM's about this guy, most end up pulling the trigger. I wonder if it will sell out, or still be available to be on sale?


I'm another person who PM'd MrN with some questions and I also just pulled the trigger on the Headless Horseman. I've wanted him since 2009 but didn't have the funds at the time. I'm pretty sure he wasn't sold in both 2011 and 2012 and am so glad to see him make a come back this year. 

I've learned not to wait as I've missed out on several props in the past by procrastinating and thinking I'll find it someone else for less or that they'll put it on sale later in the season and I can get a deal. I missed out on Leatherface years ago doing this, Dr. Shivers as well, and then the Horseman. I've managed, in time, to acquire Leatherface, Dr. Shivers and now the Headless Horseman, but I don't like playing this game. You never know if the prop you want will make a return so you better strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

mraymer said:


> I'm another person who PM'd MrN with some questions and I also just pulled the trigger on the Headless Horseman. I've wanted him since 2009 but didn't have the funds at the time. I'm pretty sure he wasn't sold in both 2011 and 2012 and am so glad to see him make a come back this year.
> 
> I've learned not to wait as I've missed out on several props in the past by procrastinating and thinking I'll find it someone else for less or that they'll put it on sale later in the season and I can get a deal. I missed out on Leatherface years ago doing this, Dr. Shivers as well, and then the Horseman. I've managed, in time, to acquire Leatherface, Dr. Shivers and now the Headless Horseman, but I don't like playing this game. You never know if the prop you want will make a return so you better strike while the iron is hot.


If you're buying out of fear you'll miss out and you've wanted it for years then absolutely buy it now. I hate missing out on stuff too, but with this guy it could sell out tomorrow and I won't feel like I missed the boat. Here is why: To see if I was missing something, I established a council of my family, haunter friends and regular friends to get their reaction and right now it's 14-0 that no one thinks its scary or imposing in appearance and not worth the money. Now this includes my wife, so maybe I should say 13-0 because she doesn't like me buying Halloween stuff anyway LOL.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, I just got off the phone with a friend of mine that manages a large professional haunt in town. He said he called Grandin Road to see how many they have in stock. They have 50 of these in stock, possibly more the rep said. He was going to order a few for his professional haunt as entry way statues at the three different stores he has on the grounds. He also made a good point. That a sellout doesn't indicate that people are buying them all, but perhaps professional haunts are buying them for their setups across the country. He said he may call them as it gets closer to Halloween to see what the stock levels are and that he'll keep me in the loop.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> I don't care how people spend thier money until it effects my money, When items like this sell out, it sends a signal to Grandin Road that this item is fairly priced (or suckers will buy it). Then, they continue the madness at will, possibly spreading to other items of its size.


If your "price fixing conspiracy" is true then it will only be a matter of time before Grandin Road prices itself completely out of business. 

But I don't feel this prop is priced out of line. It's made almost exactly like the majority of Gag Studios props, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if Gag Studios made this prop exclusively for GR. Check out Gag Studios website and look at the Werewolf, Captain Flog'em, Scaretaker, or Wicked WIlma. Each of those is $595. After my 20% discount my Headless Horseman was $479.20. For the type of prop that he is, he's priced where others of similar build and construction are priced.

Out of curiosity, I have to know - what item do all 14 of your friends and family find scary and imposing in appearance?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I think this debate is silly at this point, honestly. Retailers are going to charge what they wish to, and customers are welcome to buy what they like if they have the means to. Any further discussion only serves as an attempt to shame those who have bought him. I don't know if it's jealousy or what, but it's not really in the spirit of the hobby.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

mraymer said:


> I'm another person who PM'd MrN with some questions and I also just pulled the trigger on the Headless Horseman. I've wanted him since 2009 but didn't have the funds at the time. I'm pretty sure he wasn't sold in both 2011 and 2012 and am so glad to see him make a come back this year.
> 
> I've learned not to wait as I've missed out on several props in the past by procrastinating and thinking I'll find it someone else for less or that they'll put it on sale later in the season and I can get a deal. I missed out on Leatherface years ago doing this, Dr. Shivers as well, and then the Horseman. I've managed, in time, to acquire Leatherface, Dr. Shivers and now the Headless Horseman, but I don't like playing this game. You never know if the prop you want will make a return so you better strike while the iron is hot.


Congrats on being one of the few of us who admitted to buying HH, mraymer....now just be prepared for the crucifixion that follows because we are "suckers" who decided to buy a prop that wasn't scary for an outrageous price including gauging shipping costs.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

mraymer said:


> If your "price fixing conspiracy" is true then it will only be a matter of time before Grandin Road prices itself completely out of business.
> 
> But I don't feel this prop is priced out of line. It's made almost exactly like the majority of Gag Studios props, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if Gag Studios made this prop exclusively for GR. Check out Gag Studios website and look at the Werewolf, Captain Flog'em, Scaretaker, or Wicked WIlma. Each of those is $595. After my 20% discount my Headless Horseman was $479.20. For the type of prop that he is, he's priced where others of similar build and construction are priced.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I have to know - what item do all 14 of your friends and family find scary and imposing in appearance?


How is the way pretty much every business works a price fixing conspiracy? They determine a profit level that is acceptable and sell their items. I'm not saying they go WAAAAAAAAAAAY over a decent price but if they set a pretty high level of profit out the gate back when they started selling these props and they sold well, then the price will continue to stay high or get higher. Why would they lower it? That wouldn't make business sense. After your discount you paid $479.20, that's great. You just forgot to add the $150 in shipping that sends the price into the stratosphere! As for my friends and family finding something creepy, last year I asked them about the evil entity prop (which by the way would have cost me the same as just shipping for the HH...$150) and several of them (not all) said it was creepy and scary, especially at a slight distance.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zombiesmash said:


> I think this debate is silly at this point, honestly. Retailers are going to charge what they wish to, and customers are welcome to buy what they like if they have the means to. Any further discussion only serves as an attempt to shame those who have bought him. I don't know if it's jealousy or what, but it's not really in the spirit of the hobby.


This isn't a debate, I'm just explaining my point of view and why businesses such as Grandin Road price items such as this HH the way they do. Obviously, it sells or it wouldn't be offered. It's just why it sells is what baffles me sometimes outside of professional haunts buying them. I am not attempting to crucify, shame or belittle anyone. I used the word suckers because if I were a business and I got someone to pay $200-300 per item over cost, I would consider them a sucker. But I would still sell it to them. It's a business point of view. Now they don't sit there and conspire to get the last time out of everyone, I just think they mispriced this item back in 2009, the reaction was strong and they continue to leave the price where it is. I am not jealous because it's something I could have. I might be jealous of a rolls royce or a private jet because I don't have one, but not the headless horseman that is $750 or $640 with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, for those who think the shipping is the actual price paid by Grandin Road. Then riddle me this, why is shipping the same cost for zip code 90210 (Beverly Hills, CA) as it is for 47374 (Richmond, Indiana) and 68113 (Bellevue, Nebraska) and 33716 (St Petersburg, Florida). I'm pretty sure Grandin ships from Ohio, so the Richmond, Indiana should be pretty cheap but it's $150 just like the rest of the locations. Nuff said!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, I've been reading this thread for the last few days, and I must say, this has turned into quite the discussion! I noticed the HH and his price, found him quite impressive, and kept looking at the things I could afford. Just like I see the professional props, and I understand why they cost what they do, accepting I could never own one. Just figured I'd add that.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Zombiesmash said:


> I think this debate is silly at this point, honestly. Retailers are going to charge what they wish to, and customers are welcome to buy what they like if they have the means to. Any further discussion only serves as an attempt to shame those who have bought him. I don't know if it's jealousy or what, but it's not really in the spirit of the hobby.


Thank you, you said it best.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> How is the way pretty much every business works a price fixing conspiracy? They determine a profit level that is acceptable and sell their items. I'm not saying they go WAAAAAAAAAAAY over a decent price but if they set a pretty high level of profit out the gate back when they started selling these props and they sold well, then the price will continue to stay high or get higher. Why would they lower it? That wouldn't make business sense. After your discount you paid $479.20, that's great. You just forgot to add the $150 in shipping that sends the price into the stratosphere! As for my friends and family finding something creepy, last year I asked them about the evil entity prop (which by the way would have cost me the same as just shipping for the HH...$150) and several of them (not all) said it was creepy and scary, especially at a slight distance.


I never cared much for evil entity, he was okay, I know a lot of people here really liked him. Just for fun I went to Spirit and he'd be $225 shipped to me... unless I found a coupon code which I'm sure I could, then he'd be less. Still, he's a more than HH shipping alone. But this is just an example of tastes, I'm not a huge fan of evil entity and you're not a big fan of the HH. I still say he's priced where other comparable props are priced, specifically Gag Studios. Now, the shipping, yes it's expensive. It is a bit over priced even considering it's shipped freight/truck - but I have no doubt they could get the costs on the shipping down a lot more and they could most likely get the packaging down to where it could be sent via normal Fedex/UPS shipping. Grandin Road has always had a reputation for being a bit more expensive. I think they're just trying to recoup some of their losses from those glittery skeletons they used to have - ugh, those were an abomination! 

Now, about that $359 wreath... I'm not even going to touch that one.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

mraymer said:


> I never cared much for evil entity, he was okay, I know a lot of people here really liked him. Just for fun I went to Spirit and he'd be $225 shipped to me... unless I found a coupon code which I'm sure I could, then he'd be less. Still, he's a more than HH shipping alone. But this is just an example of tastes, I'm not a huge fan of evil entity and you're not a big fan of the HH. I still say he's priced where other comparable props are priced, specifically Gag Studios. Now, the shipping, yes it's expensive. It is a bit over priced even considering it's shipped freight/truck - but I have no doubt they could get the costs on the shipping down a lot more and they could most likely get the packaging down to where it could be sent via normal Fedex/UPS shipping. Grandin Road has always had a reputation for being a bit more expensive. I think they're just trying to recoup some of their losses from those glittery skeletons they used to have - ugh, those were an abomination!
> 
> Now, about that $359 wreath... I'm not even going to touch that one.


Oh my, I'm so offended you don't like the evil entity. EVERYONE must like it, or I have to defend my purchase. I'm kidding. My point for that is people shouldn't get offended I don't like the HH. If I were one of the people who bought it, in response I would come on this forum and say hey I bought it and it was probably overpriced but I like it so deal with it. No one has to justify their purchases with me. I just wanted to convey why I won't pay it, that I felt it was overpriced, and why retailers like grandin road sell things at this price point (profitability and people are willing to pay it). The evil entity last year was at my local Halloween Express on sale for $150. That was where I got it at the $150 price point. To all who have bought the HH prop, enjoy it. I'm not hating, it's just not for me. Much love to you all. Without you, I'd think I was the only wierdo that decorates way overboard for Halloween.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Grandin Road has done something right, they have released a prop that has stirred emotions. Some love it, some hate it, and some just don't care. The fascinating thing though is that fact that I can't ever remember a prop generating this kind of response.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

If I had the free money to spend, I'd so buy it! It's worth it for the workmanship. Congrats to the people who got one!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Zombiesmash said:


> I think this debate is silly at this point, honestly. Retailers are going to charge what they wish to, and customers are welcome to buy what they like if they have the means to. Any further discussion only serves as an attempt to shame those who have bought him. I don't know if it's jealousy or what, but it's not really in the spirit of the hobby.


What a great post! People here usually either politely enjoy your prop builds or buys, or just don't comment because we are all here because we love and spend way too much on halloween. 

My neighbors think I am a lunatic, and that is ok, because when I come here, everybody else nods and claps and says: "If it makes you happy, Hollow, I understand! I just bought a blah blah blah for $xxx.oo and I love it too!"

Anyway, I am glad that those who love him have the means to obtain him. He is a great prop, and GR is a pricey store. Pottery Barn is pretty pricey, but if somebody bought one of their over $100 punch bowls, I would not make a thread posting over and over again how it wasn't worth the money, how it looks funky, etc. It is just poor form.

Anyway, I am so excited to see my Halloween buddies get things they like. This is the place we don't have to hide out love for the "High Holiday," as Pumpkinrot says.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, dysfunctional family members, enough debating whether it is worth it to you or not; some agree (those who can justify the price and bought it or plan to), some don't (it is a fact that the bugger _is_ pricey, yes?), and that is how it will always be. To lighten the mood a little (if that is possible at this point), here is a gem that sums up the pointlessness of all these heated arguments and defensiveness:


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

hollow said:


> What a great post! People here usually either politely enjoy your prop builds or buys, or just don't comment because we are all here because we love and spend way too much on halloween.
> 
> My neighbors think I am a lunatic, and that is ok, because when I come here, everybody else nods and claps and says: "If it makes you happy, Hollow, I understand! I just bought a blah blah blah for $xxx.oo and I love it too!"
> 
> ...



I don't find it poor form to question the integrity of a business that is known for overpricing pieces. My aim was at Grandin Road not any haunter...this is evident as the title is "What is Grandin Road smoking?" not "What are the haunters that bought the HH smoking?". No need to call it poor form or take a shot at me while wrapping it in a nice packaging.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

JLWII2000 said:


> I remember them being popular before, and maybe that's why they marked the price to astronomical levels. If it sells out at that price, I may lose faith in people not being stupid with their money.


You are right. I apologize. I should never have said my fellow haunters were "stupid with their money."

Oh wait, I didn't, you did.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone who has their blood boiling to unhealthy levels _needs_ to watch the above video and chill before they say something that gets the thread locked....


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope they do lock it. 

Thank you for being a nice person, Garthgoyle.

And I love Sweet Brown...


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

hollow said:


> You are right. I apologize. I should never have said my fellow haunters were "stupid with their money."
> 
> Oh wait, I didn't, you did.


Excuse me for the slip of the keyboard stroke. That's the beauty about threads you can go back and nitpick people apart for every word used. Should I have wrapped it into a politically correct statement and hide my underlying sentiments like you just did two posts ago? The original aim was at Grandin Road for setting the price point. But like I mentioned later on, why would they change it if people buy it. Excuse the hell out of me if I used "stupid with their money" as a phrase to illustrate that point. Overall, my feeling is perhaps people aren't stupid with their money they just like that prop enough to spend that much money which is their decision. How many times do I have to say that? You go back to one comment BUT FAIL TO READ the following comments where I make amends and adjust. You should be in politics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate government. But I love haunting, and really like my fellow haunters. And I like to enjoy the prop buying, prop building, and general silly season that accompanies the build up to Halloween.

Grandin Road has a facebook page, and you have a forum there to tell them that their items are overpriced. You can also email them with your concerns, or start a letter writing campaign and try to get them to lower their prices. And you can refuse to buy any and all of their items.

But constantly putting those down who do buy and enjoy their items is poor form. Everybody has opinions and since we live in America, we are pretty free to express them, thank God. But it is like you have a vendetta against GR and the innocent Headless Horseman. 


Anyway, I am not wrapping my comments in nice wording trying to be mean while being a jerk. I honestly understand their stuff is way out of many people's budgets, mine included for most items. But as people have pointed out over and over again, we can choose what we buy, and most people here refrain from constantly pooping on people's happiness with a halloween prop buy. But if you do that, people are allowed to express that they do not agree with your opinion. And since, as Garthgoyle pointed out, halloween props are pretty tame and non-essential items, we don't have to call names or become insanely defensive.

However, those who bought the HH prop have every right to choose how to spend their money. We all know you don't like it, so that's that.

Also, I really enjoy your Ghostbuster's set up. I saw your Youtube video, and it is just great. I know that that kind of haunt experience does not come out of a box- you work hard and have creativity.

I can't create such a scene. I buy most of my stuff, or scavenge it. I add bits and pieces of stuff, and have zero electrical experience. I do good to get batteries in the lanterns.

Perhaps you cannot understand splashing out that much on a single prop because you could take that money and create a whole scene. But some of us can't do that. Some of us need overpriced online stores...we are at the mercy of the wealthy online store owners, eating shrimp and drinking champagne in their mansions with our prop money.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks for the vid Garthgoyle!

What I find amazing is I've been on this forum for quite a while.... stalked it as a non-member for about a year before I joined. 
The HH was available at that time from GR for near to the same price-point and I know he didn't go on sale... because I remember being severely disappointed that he wasn't included in the 50 off sale one year. He was still on the site but the 50 off price point didn't activate on him. No matter how many times you refreshed the page 

Now everyone's taking notice?? I mean he's old news. Kool news no matter what your opinion... as someone noted... we are talking about him afterall! 
Halloween must be getting bigger!!! They always say it is but here's a direct sign! 
Pretty kool!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

hollow said:


> I hate government. But I love haunting, and really like my fellow haunters. And I like to enjoy the prop buying, prop building, and general silly season that accompanies the build up to Halloween.
> 
> Grandin Road has a facebook page, and you have a forum there to tell them that their items are overpriced. You can also email them with your concerns, or start a letter writing campaign and try to get them to lower their prices. And you can refuse to buy any and all of their items.
> 
> ...


When I started this thread, it wasn't meant to offend anyone. I honestly didn't think anyone on this forum had purchased it. Your points are fair and you're right I am free to express my opinion anywhere at anytime just like everyone else is also. If you actually read the thread, I tried to change the tone and say I was targeting the company and the shipping charges not those who bought the item. I have no need to be "insanely defensive" because I didn't buy the prop, so I'm not on defense as it would play out on this thread. I just get a little heated when people overlook my apologies on earlier posts, my point I am trying to convey, etc and focus on the one or two outright negative comments I have made. I've tried several times to bring a positive note into this thread just to have some one swoop in and attack me or the others (yes there are several others) who don't like the price point either. I have said several times that I hope those that bought the prop enjoy it and they have every right to buy it (kind of a duh statement, but meant to diffuse the thread tension).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL Garthgoyle ! that vid is priceless. I've never seen it and I've been singing it for the last 20 minutes. Ain't nobody got time for that !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am 'fortunate' enough to live near Detroit, so the real version of the interview was on the news here. My cousin showed me the altered video months ago, back when it was new, so thank her I laughed my @ss off when I saw/heard that, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> ^^this^^
> Price is relative. It's not really a matter of being foolish with money. I think we all know what we like and if we can't make it, we buy it, even if it might seem too much. I agree with P5 that regardless of what we buy or display, we're contributing to the celebration of Halloween. I do believe in getting a bang for your buck though and if you want to drop a lot on a prop or some other decoration, try to find something with some quality. I've spent some decent money on some masks for some static props but I like the effect they give over a cheap Walmart mask. (You do get what you pay for). One of my other hobbies is saltwater fish tanks. I know guys who have spent upwards of four thousand dollars for a rare angel fish! Talk about risky! You don't even know if the fish will acclimate/survive. It kind of boils down to what you want and what you are willing to pay, and that is all a personal decision.
> 
> 
> That said, I'm looking at this prop from Midnightf/xstudios for my witch forest. It's not cheap but I could never make anything like it nor do any of the stores carry anything with such detail. It just has the look I want for this part of my display.


Jdubb, I love this guy! Wow! He is epic...thanks for sharing...now I want one....


----------

